# Cutting thin elastic 0.45 / 0.50 thick.



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

A little problem I have been having at the moment is cutting new bands with my roller cutter. I have recently changed the blade to a cheaper non branded type that I got from Amazon. I have always used an Olfa cutting disc which I prefer but I thought I would try a different one because of the cost of them. 
At first I thought no problem. I made my band set as normal attached them to the frame and gave them a few pulls to check everything is secure only to find that the thin end of my tapered cut bands had not cut quite as cleanly through as I had thought. 
I had another try and made a new band set. This time concentrating on keeping an even pressure along the whole length of the cut. Then I put my reading glasses on!! Picked up the band and gave it a stretch to make sure it is a clean cut before attaching the pouch! Good tip this. I don't mind making bands but as soon as you change something just do a close inspection and look over your work before attaching your pouch.
I'm sure the same thing applies to cutting thicker bands as well. But with thin bands they won't last five minutes if the elastic is not cut cleanly all the way through.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

OLFA blade and a good mat


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

A flat surface below the mat is essential as well , especially if your straight edge is a stiff one.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Alternate the mat .what happens is the mat eventually gets a cut in it and when your trying to cut after this has happened you ever so slightly push the elastic into said cut with your rotary cutter which results in either a poorly cut or ragged edge .it's nothing to do with cheaper blades they are all I've ever used. And never had any issues apart from what I just explained 🎯👊👌👍 hope this helps


----------



## olenickdesigns (Oct 2, 2021)

fingerbob said:


> A little problem I have been having at the moment is cutting new bands with my roller cutter. I have recently changed the blade to a cheaper non branded type that I got from Amazon. I have always used an Olfa cutting disc which I prefer but I thought I would try a different one because of the cost of them.
> At first I thought no problem. I made my band set as normal attached them to the frame and gave them a few pulls to check everything is secure only to find that the thin end of my tapered cut bands had not cut quite as cleanly through as I had thought.
> I had another try and made a new band set. This time concentrating on keeping an even pressure along the whole length of the cut. Then I put my reading glasses on!! Picked up the band and gave it a stretch to make sure it is a clean cut before attaching the pouch! Good tip this. I don't mind making bands but as soon as you change something just do a close inspection and look over your work before attaching your pouch.
> I'm sure the same thing applies to cutting thicker bands as well. But with thin bands they won't last five minutes if the elastic is not cut cleanly all the way through.


Are you putting masking tape over your rubber? with tape i can get what feels like .1mm through 1mm thick bands to cut clean with a cheap sharpened scalpel blade and a straight edge. the blade has to be sharp sharp like hair whittling if u want an easy slice with less downward force.


----------

